
Ask HN: How much is a Medium publication with 12.4k followers worth? - allenleein
If you search &quot;VC&quot; or &quot;Biotech&quot; on Medium, it will show up as top 1 in publication.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;functionsfund
======
karlhughes
Like, to sell it? Or how much could you make off advertising on it?

~~~
allenleein
Honestly, I have no idea yet.

